# Msw graduate from california interested in moving to montreal



## jemmanuel2144 (Aug 7, 2016)

I am in my last year of graduate school receiving my masters degree in social work and would love to become a licensed clinical social worker. I am interested in moving to Montreal or Toronto and wanted to get some information on how that would be possible. Would there be ruff struggles to get hired since I am not from Canada? Are there any recruiting agencies that someone could possibly inform me about to get more information on how this all works? And my last question is would it be difficult to get a visa to move there and work? Sorry if I asked to many questions.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The fact you're not Canadian will have no affect on your application. The main things are your qualifications and how they're related to qualifications required in Canada and how needed are licensed social workers in Canada. You can get your qualifications rated at an organization named WES https://www.wes.org/ca/. You will require a visa to allow you to work in Canada. Please read carefully the Gov't of Canada website about immigrating to Canada. 
Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Good Luck.


----------



## jemmanuel2144 (Aug 7, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> The fact you're not Canadian will have no affect on your application. The main things are your qualifications and how they're related to qualifications required in Canada and how needed are licensed social workers in Canada. You can get your qualifications rated at an organization named WES https://www.wes.org/ca/. You will require a visa to allow you to work in Canada. Please read carefully the Gov't of Canada website about immigrating to Canada.
> Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> Good Luck.


Is it easy though to move from USA to Canada and get a visa or whatever is required to look for work there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly, from the link I gave you, establish if you qualify to immigrate into Canada. Nothing good in this life have I found to be easy. Of the two cities you mentioned, unless you speak fluent French , you should concentrate your efforts on Toronto.
It will not be easy.


----------



## jemmanuel2144 (Aug 7, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly, from the link I gave you, establish if you qualify to immigrate into Canada. Nothing good in this life have I found to be easy. Of the two cities you mentioned, unless you speak fluent French , you should concentrate your efforts on Toronto.
> It will not be easy.


Okay, thank you for your help. Is the international mobility program north american free trade agreement something that I can look into as well? I saw that social work was one of the professions listed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a recent graduate, I think it will be hard as you don't have a lot of experience to offer.
Secondly, you can't work as a foreign trained Social Worker without going to accreditation. For Ontario:
Ontario Immigration - Working as a Social Worker in Ontario


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Okay, thank you for your help. Is the international mobility program north american free trade agreement something that I can look into as well? I saw that social work was one of the professions listed.


Yes, you could look into that. It's not something I have much knowledge of.


----------



## jemmanuel2144 (Aug 7, 2016)

EVHB said:


> As a recent graduate, I think it will be hard as you don't have a lot of experience to offer.
> Secondly, you can't work as a foreign trained Social Worker without going to accreditation. For Ontario:
> Ontario Immigration - Working as a Social Worker in Ontario


Thank you for that link. By chance are you a social worker that lives in Toronto?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, I am not. But I often have to refer people to that website. 

FYI:
In Ontario, there are 2 categories of Social Workers:
Social Service Workers: with a 2 year College Diploma
Social Workers: they have university education (4 year Bachelor Degree, or even the ones with a Masters Degree in that field, or Doctorate).


----------

